
IBM Compose deployments have been down for 8 hours - alexbouchard
https://status.compose.com/
======
alexbouchard
We are using IBM Compose database as a service offering for our production
PostgreSQL and Redis hosting. This morning around 6 am (EST) we started
getting alerts of failed connection to PSQL. The outage, for production
application has been ongoing for more than 8 hours at this point and all our
company services are down as a consequence. What should we have done to
prepare? What would you recommend doing now, with no the resolution in sight?

~~~
osipov
The answer is obvious: you should have migrated off IBM Cloud a while ago.
Your business isn't the target market for IBM.

~~~
alexbouchard
I completely agree with that, we migrated out our analytics database but
didn't go through the effort of migrating the production one's. Such a long
downtime just seems outrageous none the less...

------
zingBhavya
We have been suffering as well.And it sucks as there is no support response,
just a status page. Clearly, they do not value smaller tech businesses. We
definitely will be looking to migrate to compass, that was long time due.

